# List your alternative back-ups or replacements.



## Frog Wrangler (Apr 25, 2012)

I always love hearing what everybody else plans to use in the event of no electricity.

My back-ups are:

For cooking: I purchased a charcoal grill. W/the charcoal grill I can also use the wood off the apple trees (delicious!) We also have a firepit that is suitable for cooking w/ a cast iron "spiderpot". 

For heating: We have a wood fireplace, and also a wood burner in our basement. A nice assortment of winter blankets and apparel. Hand warmers. Plastic and duct tape should we have to seal off windows for extra insulation. Blankets to hang up over doorways to seal the heat in the fireplace area. 

For water: We can ride to the river & be back in an hour. We also have 2 springs nearby that are safe for consumption. 

Food: Garden and hunting are the obvious ones. Apple trees. I need to learn to forage in the wild better (this is a goal, I'm setting for myself.) We have lots of wild blueberries, blackberries, etc. but I need to educate myself.

would love to hear what everyone's back-ups are...I love new ideas!


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

*Food:* garden, orchard and edible wild foods books and a college class on same years ago, Rabbits and chickens.
*energy:* 700 watts of PV charging batteries with 272 watts more to be installed.
*cooking*: propane camping stove and oven or wood grill or wood heating stove or hot dog sticks over an open fire.
*water:* 2400 watt inverter and 240V transformer to run well. 4 barrels of water back-up as well as a Berkey filter system
*refrigeration:* 12V refrigerator and 120V freezer on inverter system
*Heat:* mostly we use wood and have about 3 years supply of cord wood as well as 1 years supply of eco-bricks
*misc:* tools, guns, ammo, skills to fix stuff, wire stuff, butcher animals and grow more food.
home made LED lighting systems that run off of 12V
4kW generator if there is any fuel


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

*FOOD* Stores for 12+ months for 6 to 8 people. Garden, trapping, fishing and hunting.
*ENERGY/COOKING* Propane stoves, smoker and also wood fired grill and oven. For dire needs I have a Cobra 3000 watt inverter and maintain a large store of "D" & "AA" batteries for my flashlights which are all low energy LED. Also several handcrank flashlights as well as one handcrank radio.
*WATER* Potable water stores for 185 days for 6 people with another 432 gals. of gray water for irrigation or that can be boiled if needed. Large capability for rain runoff storage as well as 2 large natural springs within 2 miles of my house.
*HEAT* Propane stoves and also propane fireplace. Not a big issue in my area which rarely sees below freezing weather. Plenty of cold weather gear and a super insulated house will help.
*PROTECTION* Numerous large caliber firearms as well as Mossberg 500 12 ga. shorten to 18 1/8" plus large stores of ammo (several 1000 rounds for each weapon), 180lb. crossbow with ample supply of bolts and razor tips, 22 cal. semi-auto rifle, 177 cal. pellet/BB air rifle, 3 or 4 Wrist Rocket slingshots with lots of ammo. Good battery power perimeter alarm system since a guy has to sleep sometimes.
*MISC* large collection of hand tool, drills, saws, planes, etc. Good stores of hardware, nails, screws, wire, etc. machettes, survival knifes, hand flour grinder, several campfire coffee percolators (I'm not worth a crap without my morning coffee!), good stock of garden tools, wheelbarrows, axes, sledge hammers, hatchets, tarps and 4 live traps from small to extra large.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

FOOD: 6 month stores, (breakfast lunch + dinner) 50 laying hens, guinea pig operation, rabbits, fruit plantation, mini farms (2), open plots ready to plant, pond, local Lake
ENERGY: 1800watt solar generator, 400watt solar generator, ammo can multifuel stove, grill, smoker, hobo stove
WATER: Well, creek through the plantation, local lake, water on the shelf
HEAT: ammo can multi-fuel stove, fires? Good question, I'll have to work on that.
PROTECTION: Machetes, sword (real one), shotgun, bow
REFRIGERATION: zeer pot
MISC: BMW X3 (urban bug out vehicle), computer tech of all sorts, tools, 2 cats (rodent control), animal pen for the yard, oil lamps, parts, metal stock, blocks of lead, wooden panels, hardware like screws and nails


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Food: 1 year can goods,dry beans and rice, sugar and salt. 4 laying hens, garden, large live trap. Lots of tree rodents around here.
Energy: 2 125 solar panels hooked to a grid tie system, flip a switch and they charge 4 deep cycle 12 volt batteries hooked to 2 inverters to make 120 volts ac. Lots of c,d,aa,aaa batteries. 5 gallons of kerosine for 5 hurricane lamps. 29 gallons of gas for the 6250 watt generator.
Water: Lots of bottled water and I continue to add to this, 7 gallon jug with tap dispencer. Creek nearby. 2 55 gallon drums of rain water collected from downspout.
Heat: The 5 hurricane lamps do put out a surprising amount of heat. 2 1500 watt oil filled electric heaters. 17 cans alcohol burners with wicks about the size of a sterno can. 6 bottles of alcohol to refill the cans. Lots of candles and lighters. 3 2 foot by 4 foot aluminum panels (homemade) painted flat black and placed in my southern facing windows. They get so hot you can't touch them without getting burned. Gets the room up to 85 degrees on a sunny day and I use a box fan to spread the heat to other rooms.
Protection: Baretta 22 pistol. Marlin 60 22 rifle, machette, throwing knives, recurve bow, Daisy powerline 880 pellet/bb gun. OSB panels cut to fit the lower half of the windows and covered with mini blinds.
Refrigeration: None
Misc: Ham radio gear bases and handheld radios, cb's, 500 doses potassium iodide, 200 doses amoxicillen, first aid supplies, fishing gear, hand drills and saws and other hand tools, lots of screws and nails, solar cell phone charger, hand cranked radio/flashlight/generator 5 volt. Whiskey and wine for trading. I still need to get some beer making equipment.


----------

